# Proof of Purchase



## roomie (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello,
Does anyone know how insurance works when you insure your car for more than you bought it for. I've written off my UK R33 GTR V-Spec and the insurance are asking for a 'proof of purchase' which i haven't got, do they have a legal right to see it?
Cheers in advance.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

When i crashed my citroen a few years ago i was never asked for proof of purchase so they may not need to see it.

However, how did you pay for the car? if you payed either by credit card, bank transfer or loan then your bank will have a record of it somewhere


----------

